# video: Tesla to raise 'full self-driving' option price to $8k



## jeanocelot

https://finance.yahoo.com/video/tesla-raise-full-self-driving-220933356.html


----------



## waldowainthrop

This option on Teslas seems like one of those Kickstarters where the product has been paid for by some enthusiastic backers but the product dates keep getting pushed back, as it simultaneously becomes clearer that the product won’t be as full-featured as initially promised.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

waldowainthrop said:


> This option on Teslas seems like one of those Kickstarters where the product has been paid for by some enthusiastic backers but the product dates keep getting pushed back, as it simultaneously becomes clearer that the product won't be as full-featured as initially promised.


Yes, a bit like Über's fully automated self driving flying taxis by the end of June.

PS - They're made in China and they're called bats!

.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Heaven forbid that people actually have to lift a finger when they get into a car. Oh, the horror.


----------



## _Tron_

TL;DR.

Kidding.

It was also recently reported that Elon Musk is valuing full self driving at 100K. Whatever that means. I'm a pretty serious Tesla enthusiast, but when I take delivery on my Model Y I won't be paying 8K for the full self driving package. In fact, I wouldn't pay 1K for the feature.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

jeanocelot said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/video/tesla-raise-full-self-driving-220933356.html


They were already fully equipped
to do autonomous rideshare.
All Elons gotta do is flip a switch.
Hail Lord Elon!!!!


----------



## Sydney Uber

_Tron_ said:


> TL;DR.
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> It was also recently reported that Elon Musk is valuing full self driving at 100K. Whatever that means. I'm a pretty serious Tesla enthusiast, but when I take delivery on my Model Y I won't be paying 8K for the full self driving package. In fact, I wouldn't pay 1K for the feature.


But you will have the option to have the software feature "unlocked" at a later time on your car. Many folk are justifiably doubtful autonomous driving will ever take off. Same was said about many technologies we take for granted today.

I can't wait for Tesla to launch its Robo-taxi service. I'll buy 6 of them, send them off to work and retire.


----------



## _Tron_

Looks like you have the ideal rideshare car.


----------



## SHalester

Sydney Uber said:


> But you will have the option to have the software feature "unlocked" at a later time on your car


...and that route is even more expensive....Yikes.


----------



## Trafficat

Sydney Uber said:


> I can't wait for Tesla to launch its Robo-taxi service. I'll buy 6 of them, send them off to work and retire.


Except the fares will be low and Tesla will keep most of the profit, and so after their cut and your expenses such as repairs and pro-vomit cleaning services, you'll probably not make nearly enough to retire off of your fleet of six cars. You will need a fleet of 6000.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Trafficat said:


> Except the fares will be low and Tesla will keep most of the profit, and so after their cut and your expenses such as repairs and pro-vomit cleaning services, you'll probably not make nearly enough to retire off of your fleet of six cars. You will need a fleet of 6000.


Good to see you are so up to date with the running costs of a Tesla. I've run mine for 3yrs and 269,269kms so I guess I'll defer to someone with more real life data than I have

the returns you quote also sound like you know it all. Do you?


----------



## tohunt4me

jeanocelot said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/video/tesla-raise-full-self-driving-220933356.html


They need to cover the LAWSUITS !


----------



## Sydney Uber

SHalester said:


> ...and that route is even more expensive....Yikes.


Yes and no.

It will be more expensive once it becomes fully featured and certified by legislators. Early adopters are speculating somewhat on its eventual usability.

But once the passive income opportunities become clearer to those with self driving cars, that feature will look cheap.



tohunt4me said:


> They need to cover the LAWSUITS !


Interesting that you say that. Audi have stated that if one of their cars using their autonomous technology is involved in an accident, which is investigated and concludes the technology caused damage or injury then Audi have said that they will cover all claims.

it's a little like Tesla is eight year, unlimited km warranty on their batteries and motors. If there wasn't that level of support by Tesla for this new technology no one would have bought their cars. Now that they have been proven to be robust vehicles we have actually dropped the level of new warranty coverage


----------



## tohunt4me

Sydney Uber said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> It will be more expensive once it becomes fully featured and certified by legislators. Early adopters are speculating somewhat on its eventual usability.
> 
> But once the passive income opportunities become clearer to those with self driving cars, that feature will look cheap.
> 
> 
> Interesting that you say that. Audi have stated that if one of their cars using their autonomous technology is involved in an accident, which is investigated and concludes the technology caused damage or injury then Audi have said that they will cover all claims.
> 
> it's a little like Tesla is eight year, unlimited km warranty on their batteries and motors. If there wasn't that level of support by Tesla for this new technology no one would have bought their cars. Now that they have been proven to be robust vehicles we have actually dropped the level of new warranty coverage


And STILL RUN INTO TRUCKS.


----------



## SHalester

Sydney Uber said:


> Yes and no.


afraid not. Getting the option 'after the fact' is more expensive. Period.

They added the features to the *Full Self*-*Driving* option and increased the *price* to $6,000 if ordered before delivery - $8,000 if ordered *after* delivery.


----------



## Sydney Uber

SHalester said:


> afraid not. Getting the option 'after the fact' is more expensive. Period.
> 
> They added the features to the *Full Self*-*Driving* option and increased the *price* to $6,000 if ordered before delivery - $8,000 if ordered *after* delivery.


in Australian Pesos I paid $5800 for "Enhanced Autopilot" and $4400 for "Full Self Drive" back in 2017.

that price moves around a little.

the point I was getting at is sometimes using finite money elsewhere is OK if there is a more immediate return. I do believe I'll make a return on my $10,400 FSD/AP. But if I had bought Tesla shares with that money at the time, I'd be sitting on $35,000!



tohunt4me said:


> And STILL RUN INTO TRUCKS.


There's been a well publicised side on smash which tragically killed the driver. Any recent events?

Have you heard of any human driven cars hitting trucks? I guess that doesn't happen&#129323;&#129323;


----------



## tohunt4me

Sydney Uber said:


> in Australian Pesos I paid $5800 for "Enhanced Autopilot" and $4400 for "Full Self Drive" back in 2017.
> 
> that price moves around a little.
> 
> the point I was getting at is sometimes using finite money elsewhere is OK if there is a more immediate return. I do believe I'll make a return on my $10,400 FSD/AP. But if I had bought Tesla shares with that money at the time, I'd be sitting on $35,000!
> 
> 
> There's been a well publicised side on smash which tragically killed the driver. Any recent events?
> 
> Have you heard of any human driven cars hitting trucks? I guess that doesn't happen&#129323;&#129323;


SELF DESTRUCT MODE IS STANDARD.


----------



## jeanocelot

Sydney Uber said:


> I can't wait for Tesla to launch its Robo-taxi service. I'll buy 6 of them, send them off to work and retire.


Uber/Lyft will already a step ahead of you, and have "economies of scale" to outcompete you. The only way you would be able to get into the game is to invest in Uber/Lyft or the other driverless-taxi firms that will spring up like mushrooms.


----------



## Sydney Uber

jeanocelot said:


> Uber/Lyft will already a step ahead of you, and have "economies of scale" to outcompete you. The only way you would be able to get into the game is to invest in Uber/Lyft or the other driverless-taxi firms that will spring up like mushrooms.


What autonomous technology have /are they developing? It wouldn't be based on LIDAR would it?

Tesla's use of EVERY car as a data collection platform has provided them with huge advantages. The order of magnitude can't be ignored. 500,000+ cars uploading real-life driving scenarios to distribute throughout the neural net is constantly growing.

they are teaching their cars to drive like we are taught. To observe, orient, decide and act on the information in sight of their 8 hi-def cameras and sonar /radar array, matched in milliseconds to a growing "memory" of Actual scenarios.

it will be very problematic when 20-100 cars are at an intersection all firing LIDAR signals at each other and deciphering the garbled returns. Many of BILLIONS of dollars of R & D will go up in smoke when the LIDAR folly is admitted.

There is no loyalty amongst rideshare users. They do not need a driver. And will welcome the 60% discount that Tesla will provide their service at.


----------



## goneubering

Sydney Uber said:


> And will welcome the 60% discount that Tesla will provide their service at.


Hahahaha!! Good luck with that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, a bit like Über's fully automated self driving flying taxis by the end of June.
> 
> PS - They're made in China and they're called bats!
> 
> .


What year?

June 2018?


----------



## Amos69

SHalester said:


> afraid not. Getting the option 'after the fact' is more expensive. Period.
> 
> They added the features to the *Full Self*-*Driving* option and increased the *price* to $6,000 if ordered before delivery - $8,000 if ordered *after* delivery.


Getting the option in 15 years is even more expensive.

There is no level 5 SDC and none on the horizon


----------

